# Maybe forced to get a new PJ soon



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

My Optoma ep719's color wheel appears to be struggling on occasion. So I've started seeing what's available at my price point(<$700) and wow they have gotten way better down here in budget land. 

Of course I'm an ebay bargain hunter so I'm looking for deals

The Sanyo PLV-Z60 seems to be the front runner(flexibility, great warranty)
The Epson 705HD is tempting(4000 hours and runs around 550)

I'm hoping to hold out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My vote goes to the Sanyo, I have had both a Z2 and a currently a Z4 and neither of them ever gave me issues.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto on the Sanyo. I like mine a lot.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Very happy with my Z5 as well.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

how do you know if the color wheel is having a problem?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bassman_soundking said:


> how do you know if the color wheel is having a problem?


Noisy or just not making the right sound, sometimes if the picture flickers or the colors seem off can sometimes can be caused by a bad color wheel.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you like Optoma look at the HD20...Seems to be coming very popular..


----------

